# Passt ein 3PIN antecker von einer wasserpumpe auf ein 4PIN?



## WRC-User (2. September 2016)

Ich hab grad ein riesen supergau, kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie viele anschlüsse das Arctic liquid freezer 120 hat also welche und wie viele `? und passt ein 3pin anschluss auf ein 4pin anschluss von einem mainboard?


----------



## drstoecker (2. September 2016)

Ja kann ich, einen 4pin für die Pumpe und einen 4pin für die Lüfter. Die 4 Stück sind alle gekoppelt.
du kannst aber auch einen 4pin an einem 3pin Anschluss anschließen, dann entfällt bei den Lüfter die Polizei Steuerung aber du kannst über das mainboard regeln oder über eine extra Steuerung. 
Übrigends die beste AIO auf dem Markt und der Preis ist ebenfalls Hammer.


----------



## the_swiss (2. September 2016)

Wie viele Anschlüsse der Arctic Liquid Freezer hat, weiss ich nicht.

Der 3-pin-Anschluss passt auf einen 4-pin-Anschluss, allerdings kann es je nach Mainboard sein, dass du ihn dann nicht steuern kannst, und er läuft die ganze Zeit mit 12V.


----------

